# age of mythology: titans multiplayer update problem



## toasty1023 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive signed up for a multiplayer account in this game and it connects to EOS succesfully. however, when i log in, it says there is an update required to play online multiplayer. ive made sure many times that i have the current version, version 1.03, but it still won't let me play. what should i do?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi toasty1023 and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried fully uninstalling it using Revo Uninstaller? You can find it in my signature.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

1st do what my mate Elvenleader3 said and then do this...

Try updating the game by going to "start" all programs "microsoft games"
"Age of Mythology" and choose "Update age of Mythology Gold" (if yours is gold)

Also, I am not sure the Online play is still up anymore as it is an older game...


----------



## toasty1023 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks ill try both of these


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

toasty1023 said:


> Thanks ill try both of these


Thanks, could you please tell us of your results when you have done so :wave:


----------

